

The Manual by The KLF - xirium
http://www.kamita.com/misc/klf/klf-book-themanual.txt

======
xirium
This text previously appeared on The KLF website and offers advice useful to
muscially inclined start-ups. This includes getting the zeitgeist and
inspiration; the importance of quitting your day job; being underfunded and
simple workarounds; how to get expertise and observations on the decreasing
cost of technology. The latter benefits from 1988's hindsight. More than one
band has publicly attributed their success to this guide.

------
iamwil
"Their most successful records will kick into the chorus with a line which
encapsulates the entire emotional meaning of the song. This will obviously be
used as the title. As soon as Rick Astley hit the first line of the chorus on
his debut single it was all over - the Number One position was guaranteed:

"I'm never going to give you up"

It says it all. It's what every girl in the land whatever her age wants to
hear her dream man tell her. Then to follow that line with:

"I'm never gonna let you down I'm never going to fool around or upset you"

GENIUS."

And from Rick Astley, we get Rick-rolled.

Sometimes, I think the stuff in the business of music are mimicked very
closely in the startup world. It sometimes mirrors more closely than I'd like
to admit.

------
SwellJoe
I've always loved this story. I come back to it every few years (I've been on
the Internet since '93, and I've stumbled upon it, or sought it ought, at
least a half dozen times). I don't write songs much anymore, but it applies to
taste-making in any industry.

------
thomasswift
i remember being part of that 10 CD for a penny thing and i got KLF cd and it
was awesome, well worth the month of crappy metal cd's i received afterwards.

------
mixmax
The manual by Lazyboy: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6f3oxgatbE>

:-)

------
agentbleu
<http://www.myplaylist.biz/music/watch-now.php?ref=9872> klf playlist.

